# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Filmposter zum letzten Teil der Trilogie vorgestellt



## Matthias Dammes (24. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Filmposter zum letzten Teil der Trilogie vorgestellt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere - Filmposter zum letzten Teil der Trilogie vorgestellt


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juli 2014)

Smaug ist einfach ein Badass-Drache  

hoffentlich kommt auf der ComicCon jetzt auch bald der Trailer zum 3. Hobbit


----------



## lars9401 (24. Juli 2014)

Da Panem schon seine Teaser besitzt (und der kommt im November raus), hoffe ich auch, dass wir zur ComicCon ein paar bewegte Bilder bekommen.


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2014)

Hab noch keinen der Filme gesehen und werd dann mal das 3er-Pack auf Blu-Ray kaufen.
Ich war extremer Fan der HdR-Verfilmungen und ebenfalls Fan der Bücher (HdR 2x gelesen, Hobbit 2x, Silmarillion 1x).
Aber die Hobbit-Filme hatten mich irgendwie nie richtig interessiert.
Keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## golani79 (24. Juli 2014)

Alle Jahre wieder zur Weihnachtszeit ins Kino 

Geh eigentlich eh nur noch sehr selten ins Kino (der letzte Film den ich im Kino gesehen habe, war der 2. Teil vom Hobbit  )


----------



## lars9401 (24. Juli 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder zur Weihnachtszeit ins Kino
> 
> Geh eigentlich eh nur noch sehr selten ins Kino (der letzte Film den ich im Kino gesehen habe, war der 2. Teil vom Hobbit  )



Geht mir genauso  Ist bei uns auch der EINZIGE große Film, der auch noch eine 2D Vorstellung bekommt. Die Pixar-Filme mal außen vor gelassen.


----------



## DerBloP (24. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe mir bislang keinen der beiden angeschaut, und freue mich alle drei als Bundle in 3D BD zu kaufen und sie zuhause zu genießen....wird dann aber denke ich December 2015 

Ich find 3D an meinem 55" toll, Filme sowie Spiele...muß auch mal gesagt sein...immer diese nörgler


----------



## LOX-TT (24. Juli 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir bislang keinen der beiden angeschaut, und freue mich alle drei als Bundle in 3D BD zu kaufen und sie zuhause zu genießen....wird dann aber denke ich December 2015
> 
> Ich find 3D an meinem 55" toll, Filme sowie Spiele...muß auch mal gesagt sein...immer diese nörgler



würde passen, denn in dem Dreh kommt dann die 3. Special Extended Edition raus


----------

